# Quads out of Catawba SP



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Some one mentioned having to have a license on quad to go out of park. Could someone clarify that a bit? Thanks


----------



## dogboy (Jan 21, 2008)

According to the BMV as of 2010, you must have a plate on your atv, you need to have a title to get the plate. It is like $35.00, good for 3 years. Rumor is, it is a $150.00 fine if caught without plate.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

dogboy said:


> According to the BMV as of 2010, you must have a plate on your atv, you need to have a title to get the plate. It is like $35.00, good for 3 years. Rumor is, it is a $150.00 fine if caught without plate.


Thanks for the info


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't believe a title is needed ? Just a bill of sale ? But maybe that is just for sleds ?


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

Atv does require a title to get registration


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Bottom line-- do I have to have a plate to operate my old 4-wheeler on lake Erie to ice fish? I'm guessing I do, but will call BMV in columbus Mon morning to verify. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

He is the scoop: 

http://bmv.ohio.gov/registration_titling_apv_usv.stm


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

E- man said:


> Bottom line-- do I have to have a plate to operate my old 4-wheeler on lake Erie to ice fish? I'm guessing I do, but will call BMV in columbus Mon morning to verify. Thanks for the replies.


You do. last sat there was a state park ranger 2 odnr and Dow checking people.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Fishinful is dead on. A few years ago CIPD and odnr were out giving out citations for that very offense. Guys were ticked when we were coming in but since that year we did not have ice and it has not been in the spotlight til now

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

You ride in with plates a survival suit spud bar gas auger on the front and lake Erie gear in tow they leave you alone. I got a wave from the truck. Some times they pull up to find out how the fishing is. They can tell who to check. Profiling at its best.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

We had that stuff and rode by but then again each had ticket books out too!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 12, 2011)

What do you need for them?


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

You will get a license plate and sticker,good for three yrs.You do need it to operate on state lands ect.


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

Dose someone have to plate there ATV if there from out of state? I have fished many times out of crane creek, been checked by odnr and never been asked for anything more then a fishing license. Any input?


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

&#9632;Effective June 7, 2010, all purpose vehicles (APVs) will be required to have a license plate and registration sticker.

&#9632;In order for residents of other states to use their APV/off-road motorcycle in Ohio, they are required to purchase a one-year registration.

&#9632;First-time renewal of an APV or off-road motorcycle registration will require the presentation of an Ohio title


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Just wanted to thank everyone for the input on quad license. Good fishing to everyone & be safe.


----------



## SOUTHENDBIGDOG (Jan 26, 2014)

Quad;do you just need a state park permit


----------



## SOUTHENDBIGDOG (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you very much everyone on the permit question!


----------



## Strokem (Jan 27, 2014)

I spent an hour on the phone this morning with the following agencies.
1) Ohio BMV
2) Ohio Fish & Wildlife
3) Ohio State Highway Patrol

First was the BMV and they said due to I'm NOT a residence the law doesn't apply.
Second and kind of funny/sketchy was the Ohio Fish/Game and they couldn't give me an answer but directed me to the Ohio State Hwy Patrol.
The OSHP said NO to me also but did recommend I carry proof of ownership(title) or registration from Indiana,I explained that I'm NOT required to have registration here in Indiana because I don't use my ATV on public/state property but only on my own private property and the Sergeant said im good to go then in Ohio but if I was checked just to show proof of ownership.


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

I know about 6 or 7 years ago I call Ohio DMV they said proof of ownership such as bill of sale or title if your state makes you title them. I have always had a copy of the bill of sale with me and never been asked for it. I have been checked about 4 times or so in the passed by ODNR at shore, never had a problem. But with all being said I haven't been checked this year or last never got out last year, maybe things changed. Till I'm told different ill keep a bill of sale with me and hope for the best. If I recall they also said the if you are trail riding you need a permit but not on the lake.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Strokem said:


> I spent an hour on the phone this morning with the following agencies.
> 1) Ohio BMV
> 2) Ohio Fish & Wildlife
> 3) Ohio State Highway Patrol
> ...


Hey Strokem. Seems the powers that be can't agree on what's right and what isn't. So, although am not trying to add to the confusion, you might want to check the following info if you are so inclined. The Ohio Department of Public Safety / Bureau Motor Vehicles lists FAQ here: http://www.bmv.ohio.gov/faq_APVs.stm#tog.

In particular, the section on non-resident APV usage in Ohio.

"I am not a resident of Ohio. What do I need to do to drive my APV in Ohio?

In order for residents of other states to use their APV/off-road motorcycle in Ohio, they are required to purchase a one-year registration, unless they are covered under the certificate of reciprocity as specified in Ohio Revised Code (ORC) 4503.37."


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I think this was from Saturday, southwest of south bass, could happen to anyone. They did get it out.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

I would check with the local DNR office, or the Erie county sheriff if it was me. They are the ones that deal with it every year and they are the ones that are gonna give you the citation. You just never know who your gonna talk to at the main central offices. 

Lake Erie Law Enforcement Unit
305 E Shoreline Dr.
Sandusky, Ohio 44870
(419) 625-8062

Erie County Sheriff's Office
2800 Columbus Ave.
Sandusky, OH 44870
419-625-7951


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I wish all states were that easy for bringing in an out of state ATV....michigans isnt terrible just need to pay the $16.50 for ORV sticker.....in ohio though it doesnt matter if you use your ATV for personal property use it still HAS to have a plate. What cracks me up is ATV's get plates and dirt biks gets stickers??? Oh well it is what it is I pay for the registration when needed and stay legal.....its just money right!!???!


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

I too talked to BMV in Columbus also state highway patrol. They both told me registration is now a requirement. My quad is an 86 that I bought as a basket case about 10yrs or so ago. I restored it now I have the burden of proof that I actually own it. Have to prove it's mine get it inspected have a title made for it than get a plate. This is just to be able to ride it even on my own property unless it is only used for farm purposes. This really sucks!! It also appears that they haven't schooled all BMV's and other agencies as to actual requirements. Thats why so many different takes on the matter. Hope this helps don't want to see anyone get ticketed. I suggest you keep the name & # of whom ever you talk to that tells you something different.Good luck to all this bunch of crap pertains to.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I had to do that with a 3 weeler. just had to make a rub of the vin number. That was a few years ago. Had to get it titled too.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Fishinful,
Looks like that's what I have to do with my Trimoto. Pencil rubbing of the VIN, and a signed notarized affidavit saying I'm the owner.


----------



## SOUTHENDBIGDOG (Jan 26, 2014)

for non resident atv licence plate is like 14 dollars for one yr


----------



## wjesse5 (Jan 27, 2014)

Any one know what a non resident would need for a snowmobile? I thought I read if I was a non resident and it was registered in my home state legally then I didn't need anything, unless I was riding on an Ohio snowmobile trail. Don't want to make the drive and get sent home or get a ticket.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

wjesse5 said:


> Any one know what a non resident would need for a snowmobile? I thought I read if I was a non resident and it was registered in my home state legally then I didn't need anything, unless I was riding on an Ohio snowmobile trail. Don't want to make the drive and get sent home or get a ticket.


I read on BMV site that snowmobiles were not included in the registration process. I would check with the main BMV in columbus to be certain. I think the # is 614-497-8247 Good luck wjesse5


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

steelmagoo said:


> Fishinful,
> Looks like that's what I have to do with my Trimoto. Pencil rubbing of the VIN, and a signed notarized affidavit saying I'm the owner.


When I got to the bmv, she says, oh , I need to verify the numbers, got the machine outside ? I said no, she says has to see the vin no, soo, waited 2 days when it was 3 degrees, wind howling and took it out, took her 3 seconds to say , yep, looks good, title issued and no problems since, except, this year had to plate her. Where is everyone mounting their plate ? I bolted mine flat to a rear fender, didn't want to loose that baby !! Mike


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

FISHIN 2 said:


> When I got to the bmv, she says, oh , I need to verify the numbers, got the machine outside ? I said no, she says has to see the vin no, soo, waited 2 days when it was 3 degrees, wind howling and took it out, took her 3 seconds to say , yep, looks good, title issued and no problems since, except, this year had to plate her. Where is everyone mounting their plate ? I bolted mine flat to a rear fender, didn't want to loose that baby !! Mike


That's the kind of "justice I like"  Good job fishin2


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

FISHIN 2 said:


> When I got to the bmv, she says, oh , I need to verify the numbers, got the machine outside ? I said no, she says has to see the vin no, soo, waited 2 days when it was 3 degrees, wind howling and took it out, took her 3 seconds to say , yep, looks good, title issued and no problems since, except, this year had to plate her. Where is everyone mounting their plate ? I bolted mine flat to a rear fender, didn't want to loose that baby !! Mike


Now that I think about it I think they did come out and see the vin plate was there and I did a pencil and paper rub


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

Eman....I have a sled and you just need a regular sticker like you have for a dirt bike for riding at places like Wayne Natl....looks just like a boat sticker and is good for 3 years then you are good to go. I dont know that you need it for sure for Lake Erie but I would think you would since its not private property. As long as you have your registration, if you already have your sticker and its expired or your title if youve never had one and you are good to go. For me its not worth taking the chance to get a ticket when the sticker is under $25 for 3 years. Hope this helps ya


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

pistol said:


> Eman....I have a sled and you just need a regular sticker like you have for a dirt bike for riding at places like Wayne Natl....looks just like a boat sticker and is good for 3 years then you are good to go. I dont know that you need it for sure for Lake Erie but I would think you would since its not private property. As long as you have your registration, if you already have your sticker and its expired or your title if youve never had one and you are good to go. For me its not worth taking the chance to get a ticket when the sticker is under $25 for 3 years. Hope this helps ya


Thanks Pistol. I'm going to take Quad in for inspection at BMV. Have to show that it's mine so I can title it & get issued the plate or sticker. Wish the state people would get the're s------ together & let people know EXACTLY what they require. I got several different answers from different agencies. "The left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing" Best to play it safe and avoid citation.The main BMV in Columbus told me it was required so thats what I'm going on.


----------



## Parttime (May 4, 2012)

I have an 09 yamaha grizzly 700 and just went to the dmv last week to get a plate and they gave me stickers shaped like the state like they use to be. They said I can't get a plate because my title say off road vehicle not all purpose vehicle. Does anyone know the difference?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

fishingful said:


> You do. last sat there was a state park ranger 2 odnr and Dow checking people.


Per ODNR Law Enforcement supervisor ATVs or Snowmobiles need stickers only to ride on the land of State Parks to ride to the ice. If you access on Private land its not needed. Also not needed to run the machines on Erie


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

B Thomas said:


> Per ODNR Law Enforcement supervisor ATVs or Snowmobiles need stickers only to ride on the land of State Parks to ride to the ice. If you access on Private land its not needed. Also not needed to run the machines on Erie


Did he happen to tell you the procedure ; what documents you might need (title etc.) & where to get the sticker? Thanks


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

E- man said:


> Did he happen to tell you the procedure ; what documents you might need (title etc.) & where to get the sticker? Thanks


No he didnt


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

E- man said:


> Did he happen to tell you the procedure ; what documents you might need (title etc.) & where to get the sticker? Thanks


I just replied but it disappeared...he didnt say but somewhere I think on this thread the docs that were needed were posted. Im guessing the stickers are purchased at the local license bureau or BMV office


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks like they are at it again doing everything they can to scratch every last cent out of Ohio sportsman that they can. Im sure some of you are thinking its just $35, but its not about the money its about the principal of it. I dont care to pay my fair share to play when Im on state property but I think this applies to other properties too.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

B Thomas said:


> I just replied but it disappeared...he didnt say but somewhere I think on this thread the docs that were needed were posted. Im guessing the stickers are purchased at the local license bureau or BMV office


Just got off phone with a woman at East harbor SP. You are required license or sticker,she didn't know which. She told me that it isn't required on the water just on state owned land Parks etc. If you could back your machine off the trailer onto the ice without the wheels touching the ramp or ground you don't need anything. Personally, I don't trust that info.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

E- man said:


> Just got off phone with a woman at East harbor SP. You are required license or sticker,she didn't know which. She told me that it isn't required on the water just on state owned land Parks etc. If you could back your machine off the trailer onto the ice without the wheels touching the ramp or ground you don't need anything. Personally, I don't trust that info.


Thats the way I understood it once you operate it in the parking lot is where they can get you.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Saugernut said:


> Looks like they are at it again doing everything they can to scratch every last cent out of Ohio sportsman that they can. Im sure some of you are thinking its just $35, but its not about the money its about the principal of it. I dont care to pay my fair share to play when Im on state property but I think this applies to other properties too.


I'm with you 100% on that.Wonder how long before ice shanties will need a permit ?Getting crazy out there! All the complaining will stop when we pull that big walleye through the hole!


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

fishingful said:


> Thats the way I understood it once you operate it in the parking lot is where they can get you.


I'm going to get a plate or sticker. Don,t trust the wardens . They can be be a little "gung ho" at times about whats right or wrong. Don't want a ticket to ruin a good day in the outdoors!


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

I have been told and observed some post on here to support the stories I've heard that we are required to put a "plate" on our atvs even if you are riding on private property. I have a big problem with paying property taxes, leases, ect.. and then have to shell out more $ to use my quad. I guess I'll take the ticket and rake my chances in court.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Saugernut said:


> I have been told and observed some post on here to support the stories I've heard that we are required to put a "plate" on our atvs even if you are riding on private property. I have a big problem with paying property taxes, leases, ect.. and then have to shell out more $ to use my quad. I guess I'll take the ticket and rake my chances in court.


Don't blame you one bit! Our so called leaders will do just about anything to make a dishonest "buck". They need to go out and get a real job & see what it really takes to live.Working class is fighting a losing battle against these guys.


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

Yep stickers you can get at the BMV


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Just went yesterday to BMV and got a plate. cost is $34 and change.


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

just park at local private owned marina then you don't need a permit.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

overcheck said:


> just park at local private owned marina then you don't need a permit.


There are none on that side really......and the few that are are private

I sure as heck wouldn't want to run a quad out the mouth of west harbor either


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

i should of chimed in on this earlier because its pretty simple. its exactly the same as a land owners hunting permit. immediate family is if you are on "your" property or your "parents" property and you own the quad, you do not need to buy a permit. as soon as the quad leaves your property,you need a permit. no exceptions, it doesnt matter if your on your cousins property or your buddies property, you need a permit. if the quad is a 1997 or newer it need to have a title to get the permit. if its older a bill of sale and a inspection will get you a title to get your permit


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Team Pursuit said:


> i should of chimed in on this earlier because its pretty simple. its exactly the same as a land owners hunting permit. immediate family is if you are on "your" property or your "parents" property and you own the quad, you do not need to buy a permit. as soon as the quad leaves your property,you need a permit. no exceptions, it doesnt matter if your on your cousins property or your buddies property, you need a permit. if the quad is a 1997 or newer it need to have a title to get the permit. if its older a bill of sale and a inspection will get you a title to get your permit


You're exactly right iridealot9.For everyone who wants the real answers to what the law requires;Type in lawriter ohio laws and rules. Go to title 45 than chapter 4519. It's all there.I'm not a computer whiz but I think you can access this by typing in Ohio revised code for ATV Than follow the trail. Hopes this solves this issue so we can all go fishing with peace of mind.It answered all of my questions . Don't necessarily like it but the law's the law.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

You all know, " If your gonna play, your gonna pay ", that's the bottom line. Go ahead, try to beat the system and it will get ya everytime. You unload in a private place, fish all day, do great, wow, coming back in a crack opens up, now you have to go about a different route, oh no, gotta get on state land, ticket will be alot more than that cheap tag !! Go ahead, love those misery stories !!! Mike


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

They just got my $34.75. One less thing to worry about.


----------



## JONBOAT (May 20, 2004)

Has anyone gotten just the off road sticker for a sled? I got mine yesterday and it was $36.25. Just wondering what the price difference was for?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

When I purchased my plate for my quad a couple of years ago I was informed that it did not matter if you rode on your own property or where it needed to be a registered and plated ATV. No Exceptions. That was from the BMV so Idk?


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

34.50 is an atv tag, 36.50 is a snowmobile sticker, had to get em both !!! Good for 3 yrs now, come on ice. Mike


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

Team Pursuit said:


> i should of chimed in on this earlier because its pretty simple. its exactly the same as a land owners hunting permit. immediate family is if you are on "your" property or your "parents" property and you own the quad, you do not need to buy a permit. as soon as the quad leaves your property,you need a permit. no exceptions, it doesnt matter if your on your cousins property or your buddies property


If it is a "snowmobile" or "off highway motorcycle" you don't need it registered on private (you own or rent it not someone else), but if you notice in B1 they did not include "All purpose vehicle" in that list.
Here are the links to the BMV and ohio revised code. The BMV page sums up the revised code and is easier to read. Take what you will after reading it.

BMV http://bmv.ohio.gov/registration_titling_apv_usv.stm
Revised Code Residents http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/4519.02v1
Revised Code Nonresidents http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/4519.09

As far as I can tell "all purpose vehicles" MUST be titled and registered for use on ALL private and public property unless used with a special farming exemption. Nonresidents from a state not having a registration law similar to this chapter, and who expects to use the snowmobile, off-highway motorcycle, or all-purpose vehicle in Ohio, shall apply to the registrar of motor vehicles or a deputy registrar for a temporary operating permit $11.25. Weather or not anyone will choose to enforce it is another story but according to how the laws are written unless you are a farmer it better be registered no mater what.


----------

